# جهاز الطبقي المحوري ct



## المسلم84 (31 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخواني الأعزاء سوف تجدون في الرابط شرح لجهاز التصوير الطبقي المحوريCT scan
وهو باللغة العربية وحجمه 10 ميغا.

هـــــــــنــــــــــا

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله.

*لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم....*


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (31 يناير 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندسة جادة (31 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (31 يناير 2009)

الاخ المسلم 84

شكرا جزيلا على مساهمتك الاكثر من رائعة .

تقبل اجمل المنى ودمت ذخرا لنا .


البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (31 يناير 2009)

الاخ المسلم 84

شكرا جزيلا على مساهمتك الاكثر من رائعة .

تقبل اجمل المنى ودمت ذخرا لنا .


البغدادي


----------



## alhamzash (31 يناير 2009)

تسلم ومشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع 

تقبل مروري


----------



## ناصروف (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على هذه المشاركة القيمة وهكذا يجب ان يكون _المسلم _دائما مساهما فعالا وإيجابيا


----------



## therarocky (10 مارس 2009)

شــــــــكرا جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزيلا 
اخــي الفــــاضل المـــــهندس المسلم84
عـــــلى هـــــذه المعــــلومـــــــات القيـــــمة 
وبـــــــــــــــارك الله فـيك وجــزاك اللـــــــهم عنـــــــــا خيـــــــــــرا


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك ربى الف خير..
مواضيعك دائما متميزه..


----------



## engraed (13 نوفمبر 2009)

الرابط ما يشتغل


----------



## فداء (16 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حمزةشاور (2 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مــريــم (5 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات جد قيمة.. جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## soma-20 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور :7::7:


----------



## الشخيبي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا...*


----------



## الشخيبي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم.. 

حولت لكم الكتاب إلى صيغة pdf فأصبح حجمه 2.84 ميجا بايت ويمكن تحميله هنا من المرفقات...*


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (6 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اسراء عجاوي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

بوركت جهودك اخي ........جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فداء (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور عالمجهود


----------



## ابوك يامحمد (24 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (24 فبراير 2010)

thank you


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك عنا خير


----------



## ahmedka83 (18 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سوزان الأتاسي (22 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------

